
Comments on the iPad in Academic Settings - mad44
http://www.cse.buffalo.edu/~jcorso/nb/ipad.html
======
larsberg
I've been using an iPad in an academic setting as well. Just one note on your
notes --- I talked to the GoodReader folks a little while ago, and they're
about to add annotations.

